# Reparación de monitores



## Blackknightr89 (Dic 5, 2005)

Tengo tres monitores que me gustaría reparar, el primero es un Samsung Syncmaster3 que tiene la pantalla muy oscura, el segundo es un AOC (no sé que modelo) al que no le puedo bajar el brillo (lo tiene al máximo) y el tercero no sé la marca ni el modelo pero en cuanto lo enchufo se escucha un ruido a "fritura" y creo que se arruinó el yugo.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea de que pueden ser lo problemas y de cómo solucionarlos le agradecería.

PD: Creo que los monitores tienen algunos trimpots (¿no es así?) con los que podría regular el brillo, el problema es que no sé cuál es el adecuado y no quiero hacer una macana y perder los monitores, necesito reparar al menos 2.

PD2: Lo siento, creo me equivoqué de subforo, que algún mod lo cambie al adecuado.


----------



## JR (Dic 5, 2005)

lo de la pantalla muy oscura, y lo del AOC con mucho brillo,  eso se le ajusta  yo estoy aprendindo de pc desde q tenia cerca de 14 años, y aprendiendo dañe un disco duro, pero te dire un monitor no se dañaria por que te equivoques en ajustar el brijo, asi q hechale mano,  el tercero el q dice q hace un ruido hasle la siguiente prueba , desconectale el TRC y el flyback  desconectalo del monitor o pantalla, dale a encender, a ver q dice, si hace el ruido  hay puedes empesar a buscar la falla del ruido..


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Dic 6, 2005)

Gracias, voy a probar.


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Dic 10, 2005)

Ya revisé dos de los monitores. El de la pantalla oscura no tiene arreglo, estaba agotado el tubo y por más que le subi el brillo no se arreglaba y empezaba a verse fuera de foco. El de mucho brillo se me olvidó decir que también estaba fuera de foco, pero tocando los dos presets o trimpots que hay en el flyback lo ajusté.


----------

